# Golden warrior



## nmlfreitas (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys what do you think it's the best method strip the gold out of this warriors?
Sulfuric cell? AP? Nitric?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 12, 2012)

I would use the sulphuric cell; but what is the base metal?

Phil


----------



## nmlfreitas (Jul 12, 2012)

I have no clue what is the base metal.
I also have a few silver plated.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 12, 2012)

Those look like chess pieces to me. Do you have a complete set? If so they would probably be worth a lot more sold as a chess set.

Dave


----------



## nmlfreitas (Jul 12, 2012)

No i don't have the complete set.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you tested these before you put any other effort into them?


----------



## nmlfreitas (Jul 12, 2012)

When you say "test" what do you mean with it?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 12, 2012)

He means make sure they are really gold and silver plated and not just gold and silver colored. 

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jul 12, 2012)

These may be no better than the flakes you had. 

You cannot assume everything that is yellow is gold. Before you go to the trouble of setting up a stripping cell prove a gold content first. If your tests show these items are gold plated save them for when you have enough to actually show a result. Decorative Gold plating can be notoriously thin, mere pennies per square inch.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 12, 2012)

I would guess the base metal is pot metal, zinc base die cast. This is used for cheap items, and those look cheap to me. I've been wrong before, though (like once a day, at least).


----------



## nmlfreitas (Jul 13, 2012)

I understand what you guys are saying, these warriors come in a box that says "24 karat gold plated and silver plated chess warriors".
It was a collection that came out 10 years ago out with a newspaper, people would bought the newpaper and gave some money for each item, that would come out every week.So if the box is right it should be worth it to strip them no?


----------



## RESET (Jul 13, 2012)

They look like they have been "antiqued", the black stuff in the crevices. You might want to figure out a way of removing that before you run them thru a sulfur cell. It is probably a die or tint under varnish or some other sealer.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 30, 2012)

It might be pewter. If you can, take a blade or such and scrape some of the bottom off and use a lighter to see if it'll melt. Pewter has a low melting point and it won't take much to melt it if it is indeed pewter.


----------



## Geo (Jul 30, 2012)

i would assume pewter as well. sand a small hidden spot and apply a drop of vinegar, if it reacts vigorously, its pewter.


----------

